# Penn Squall 15



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Cosmetic 9/10 Mechanical 10/10 no box $130. Shipped TYD 









PayPal 
Money Order


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

So what makes it 9 mechanical.?.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

10/10 Amigo. I forgot the ,


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

My bad, 9 cosmetic


----------

